# Big Al's coupons?



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

You aren't looking for $15 gift certificates, are you?
http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...nt/promotions/giftcertificate.vm&ctl_nbr=3684


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I saw that, but they make it sound like they just include a $15 certificate in your order, rather than just subtracting $15 from the total, which is what they SHOULD be doing. I really like Big Al's, but I also like getting the best deal, which I feel I am not, right now. I guess I now have to start doing my homework and finding another place which has better prices, then hope that Big Al's will do a price match.

Thanks for the reply, Left!


----------

